# [V] [NEU] Dirt 3 für PC - original verpackt, eingeschweißt



## marionaether (26. Februar 2012)

*[V] [NEU] Dirt 3 für PC - original verpackt, eingeschweißt*

Hi,

Verkaufe 1 x Dirt 3 für PC. Das Spiel ist noch original verpackt, eingeschweißt und demzufolge auch noch nicht registriert bei steam oder MS Live...
würde gern 15 Euro dafür haben wollen, Preis ist aber verhandelbar.

Mfg mario


----------

